# Reused Aurora Monster Art



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I found this surfing: http://theimaginaryworld.com/iman41.jpg


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Interesting. I wonder if that's Bama's original heavily painted over or just a copy. And don't I remember vinyl boy's wallets from the 1960s that featured Bama's Aurora monster art?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Interesting. I wonder if that's Bama's original heavily painted over or just a copy. And don't I remember vinyl boy's wallets from the 1960s that featured Bama's Aurora monster art?


The wallets ( and giant pin-back buttons ) were available through the pages of Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine back in the day. I don't think they were the actual Bama illos but, they were heavily influenced by him - as were the Jaymar Monster jigsaw puzzles.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wow! Yeah, I would say the wallets especially were heavily influenced by (stolen from?) Bama.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man ! those are just cool . thanks fer the images guys .
hb


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i also remember the cover of the album "famous monsters speak" used either bama's works or copies of them. im wondering if that was the doing of the manufacturers of the buttons, wallets, etc. or universals?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's a good likeness to Lugosi . the mummy and creature are almost directly taken from the Aurora BTs .
hb


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

GeeJay--So what's on the record? I remember that thing. Always wondered what it sounded like.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Not to Cut Geejay off but I own that record as well, IIRC The Album Starts with a German Accented Voice (Maybe Swiss) Anyhoo This guy Explains how Dr. Frankenstein Had actually Kept Tapes of the Entire "Monster Building" Experince,Then We get to here the Voice of the Monster and other Sound effects.The Other side has a Similar "Radio Show" Type Adventure with a Guy Portraying Drac. Funny though They show him on the Cover I really Don't recall the Creature Of the Black Lagoon having a Story on EITHER Side of this Record! Hmmm it has been awhile. Now if only I could find my "Eveil Kenivel" Interview Album,There was a Poem on it I'd love to hear Evil Read again lol
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Isn't there a web site that either let's you download the soundtracks from this record? I listened to it once, but can't remember where I found it. Anyone know the site?


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I got the same thing on cd(also have the record).Mine says Sounds of Famous Monsters on back and 1999 made in Japan.But it's the same thing.Took a pic of it and was gonna post it but it told me file to large.How do I get it down to a thumb file to show it?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

There were just the two stories - the "taped" account of the creation of the Frankenstein monster, and a "dictated" type of account about a writer encountering Dracula. They're both pretty well written and produced.

I know Ray Ferry was offering this on cd through the new Famous Monsters magazine. I just checked and it's still available on the website.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dave,
I'll just add that the voice characterizations for both the Frankenstein Monster and Count Dracula were performed by Gabriel Dell ( who was one of the original 'Dead End' kids - later known as 'the East Side kids' and ultimately as 'The Bowery Boys' ). Gabe does fantastic impressions of Karloff's monster and Lugosi's Dracula! That made this recording all the more 'authentic' to me as a kid - and all the more collectible as an adult.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Heres a pic:










Gabriel Dell is on the far right sitting next to Huntz Hall.
Others in the pic, seated left to right, are: Bobby Jordan, Billy Halop, and Leo Gorcey.

- GJS


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I had "Famous Monsters Speak" when I was a kid but I remember the cover art better than what was on the record. The Dead End Kids. Now, dem' guys was funny! Wouldn't mind a kit of Leo Gorcey and the gang hanging out with Jimmy Cagney and Pat O'Brian in a scene from "Angels With Dirty Faces". "Waddayaknowwaddayasay?"


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm with you Scott! I'd buy Dead End Kids kits, too!

Harry, I don't know what you're trying to share with us...? The link wants me to 'sign in'.

- GJS

Incidentally, you can order a CD of "Famous Monsters Speak" here:

http://www.drive-inmovie.com/famousmonsters.html

Funny, though, how they describe the recording as being from 1974...
their particular pressing, perhaps, but _my own_ record was from the mid 60's.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos Sorry try again.I had it on the wrong setting.It's just a pic of my cd.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm still getting nada...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I'm still getting nada...


Me too.

- GJS


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/barnabus_29585/my_photos for whats its worth,try this link and thank you Hooty and Mrs Hooty.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx Harry! That time it worked!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's some more Wallet art:


















- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And the Jaymar Puzzles:


































I remember having the WOLFMAN puzzle when I was a kid. Possibly the FRANKENSTEIN one too. 
In fact, I may have had all four of them but, those two stick out in my memory. Is there any 
wonder why I had nightmares???? 
Just imagine trying to market illustrations like these to kids today!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And Monster Pin-Back Buttons:










For more fun, go here: http://www.boxofmonsters.com

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody else find more cool Aurora-type Monster stuff?

- GJS


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

While I don't have any illustrations to post, Aurora themselves used "Aurora-like" art for their 3-D copper plate hobby kits. These were black plastic panels done in relief of some of the Universal monsters, and while not exactly like the boxes or kits, were very similar to them. The user placed a sheet of maliable copper over the panels and worked the metal until it took on the relief image from the plate. While I don't know for sure, I assume Bill lemon did the sculpts for the plartes - maybe Tom Graham could confirm that...


Chris


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Just came across this its the backside of the card for the AHI mummy action figure.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Anyone remember the covers to mags such as:

Tales of Terror
Tales from the Tomb
Witches Tales
Zombie Tales
Tales from Tomb

All the stories are in black and white with color painted covers. Covers that could induce nightmares. :freak: They pop up on e-bay all the time. Not too bad on prices either.

These ARE NOT the one's published by Warren: Creepy, Errie.  

Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

While I do think that the walets, Buttons and Puzzles are all really cool items that I wish I owned...

These artists are no James Bama.
Nor are they Chris White .

Don't get me wrong, they are good but Bama's stuff (as well as White's) are *GREAT*.

I think that the Monsters Speak Album is on par with the Aurora art but the others just don't seem to nail it.

Just my opinion.


----------

